# Prozess einer .jar umbenennen



## 0din (14. Jan 2010)

Ich würde gerne mein fertiges projekt nicht mehr als javaw.exe laufen lassen sondern schon unter nem vernünftigen namen.
Da ich denke das es schon beim erstelln der jar nötig/möglich is die info: ich gebrauch eclipse
Das sollte doch irgendwie im bereich des möglichen sein oder?


----------



## Gastredner (14. Jan 2010)

Ich meine, dass dies mit Java-Bordmitteln nicht möglich ist.


----------



## maki (14. Jan 2010)

Ein nativer Launcher schafft Abhilfe.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (14. Jan 2010)

Um Peter__Lawrey zu zitieren:



> This is a feature of the operating system.
> Under unix you can distinguish between them by looking at the full command line e.g. just add -Dapp=MyApp1
> 
> However there is a cheat you can do in windows.
> ...



java.exe in meinProgramm.exe kopieren und dann per meinProgramm -cp ... anstatt java -cp ... starten.


----------



## faetzminator (14. Jan 2010)

Kenn da auch keine Lösung. Denn es steht unter Windows in dem Taskmanager der richtige Name der ausführbaren Datei (in diesem Fall java.exe oder javaw.exe). Ich habe momentan einen Javatask im Hintergrund am laufen, welchen ich von RAD / Websphere etc. unterscheiden will. Für uns Bastler lässt sich da die java.exe / javaw.exe verschieben, umbenennen und per Shortcut das Jar mit der umbenannten Exe zu starten


----------



## 0din (14. Jan 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Für uns Bastler lässt sich da die java.exe / javaw.exe verschieben, umbenennen und per Shortcut das Jar mit der umbenannten Exe zu starten



Wie meinste das "per Shortcut"? Ich starte des nu via Console... gibts etwa ne möglichkeit das gleich per doppelklick zu startn?


----------



## faetzminator (14. Jan 2010)

Unter Windoof starte ich es mit einem Shortcut, welcher etwa wie folgt aussieht (wie wenn du es "normal" mit java / javaw ausführen würdest): [c]X:\<pfad>\<programmname>.exe -jar <jarname>.jar[/c]


----------



## 0din (14. Jan 2010)

Geschafft, danke an alle


----------

